# Neck Shot !!!



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

First kills of the season , a doe and a spike that took it in the neck cuz he layed down in the grass , with Mathews DXT I bought last december


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on your hunt and success.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

here we go..im gonna get some popcorn for this one.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> here we go..im gonna get some popcorn for this one.


Lol. Kinda what I was thinking. Good meat haul though. Those 2 will eat real nice!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That was prolly that does fawn... nice shooting


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> here we go..im gonna get some popcorn for this one.


What does that mean? U think its BS?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There was a ''head shot'' thread locked on here last week..scroll down a little and you can read it..


RedInfected said:


> What does that mean? U think its BS?


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

I took the shot at 22 yards


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

RedInfected said:


> I took the shot at 22 yards


Bottom line is, you got em. It doesn't matter if it was 2 yards or 22 yards,
there are still some here that are gonna preach to you about the ethics of such a shot. I'm not one of em.
Good job man ! :cheers:


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> There was a ''head shot'' thread locked on here last week..scroll down a little and you can read it..


thats what i was refering to. Didn't say anything about the shot one way or the other.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

RedInfected said:


> What does that mean? U think its BS?


 i never said anything about your shot. at 22 yards it actually was a pretty good shot. thats all im gonna say about it.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Totally diffrent. He said the spike laid down. Deer dont move their heads as much when they are laying down. small area to shoot at but the deer was clueless to him being that close. good shot im my opinion. I would have expected more penetration though; was the broadhead up to that task? to try and break the neck you need a tough broadhead. I use spitfires, and i don't think they are tough enough to do that.


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> i never said anything about your shot. at 22 yards it actually was a pretty good shot. thats all im gonna say about it.


Thank You ! i just missed understood


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

i used slick trick, and it did break the neck


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice job!!
I like the looks of where you are hunting. All of that low hanging moss... We got some sausage and jerky meat this weekend too.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Good job on the deer. Don't let the JGWs here get ya down. Guy


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

RedInfected said:


> Thank You ! i just missed understood


no prob


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it was a dang good hunt. Congrats all the way around!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*

Good job nice oics 2 Thanks :brew:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great shot, and whether you continue to make that type of shot is your business. I admit I am surprised there was not greater penetration, but it probably dropped in its tracks like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No comment on the buck BUT good shot on the doe...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> That was prolly that does fawn... nice shooting


Surely your not thinking it this yrs fawn??...WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on getting your animals.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if the bones in the neck there are just more dense, preventing the arrow from penetrating more. 

End result was what he was looking for! Awesome shot.


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> I wonder if the bones in the neck there are just more dense, preventing the arrow from penetrating more.
> 
> End result was what he was looking for! Awesome shot.


I have a 65lb draw , the broadhead wasn't that damage , I think it was more of the impact of the arrow that broke his neck because I heard the bone pop from where I was then the broadhead cutting through the bone, if I was pulling back 70lbs I think it would have gone through never the less it made for a good experiment test , theres data to be recorded here.


----------

